# what does PLF mean on nursing register?



## damson (21 Feb 2008)

Just looking at the nursing register on the Bord Altranais website, and there are four headings: Registration number, name, status (active/inactive) and PLF (putting in random registration numbers, all so far have been 'P'). Does anyone know what the PLF column refers to?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

Any chance it's _Practice Learning Facilitator_? See [broken link removed]...


----------



## damson (22 Feb 2008)

Thanks, but as the individuals I looked at had just the letter P after their names under the overall column heading of PLF, I suspect it's 3 separate abbreviations designating different standings (perhaps practitioner, licenciate and fellow?) rather than a single state. But I really don't know.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

Sorry - I assumed that _PLF _was a single abbreviation. Could P stand for "Psychiatric" or maybe "Practicing" (i.e. nurses who are registered and actually working in the field as opposed to just keeping their registration up to date)? Why not ask _An Bord Altranais_?


----------



## damson (25 Feb 2008)

Thanks ClubMan but I think the status (active/inactive) column shows whether they're practising or not, and the fields they're practising in appear when you click on their PIN (with the P in PLF not consistently being associated with any particular speciality). Yes, I could ask the Bórd, but it's really just idle curiosity on my part. I thought there might be a few nurses on AAM who could reveal all!


----------



## michaelm (25 Feb 2008)

damson said:


> I thought there might be a few nurses on AAM who could reveal all!


No doubt nurses, in public hospitals anyway, would be far too busy to be tricking about on AAM.


----------

